# Movie recommendations for Memorial Day



## DRK (May 26, 2014)

Here are three of my favorite War movies you can watch online:

*Stalag 17 (1953)* http://oldmovietime.com/stalag_17.html
*Twelve O'Clock High (1949)* http://oldmovietime.com/twelve_o_clock_high.html
*The Guns of Navarone (1961)* http://oldmovietime.com/the_guns_of_navarone.html


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

DRK, 

all, good flics.  I watched a movie on the site last night, and really enjoyed it.  It's hard to watch war movies, but I have many times, seen most all of them.  The movie I enjoyed last night was "Golden Earrings" with Malena Dietrich, and Ray Milland.  It's was actually about the start of WWI, so I guess I wasn't too far off the mark.  Great flic, and thank you again for the site recommend Denise


----------



## DRK (May 26, 2014)

I really enjoyed Golden Earrings as well about 6 months ago or so.  
*'Pimpernel' Smith (1941)* http://oldmovietime.com/pimpernel_smith.html Was a very fun movie I watched last month, kind of a Scarlet Pimpernel of WWII.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

I haven't seen this one I don't think, ever, but I saw it on the site.  I also love The Scarlet Pimpernel with Leslie Howard  ty again DRK


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2014)

This has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

always a winner Pappy, love this flic denise


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 26, 2014)

My favorite war movie is Otto Preminger's film, In Harm's Way. 
I love the all-star cast. John Wayne, Kirk Douglas, Patricia Neal, Paula Prentiss, Brandon De Wilde, Dana Andrews, Burgess Meredeth, Patrick O'Neal, Carroll O'Connor, Slim Pickens, George Kennedy, Larry Hagman, and Henry Fonda. The fine acting & good drama make it a classic movie I can watch over & over.

View attachment 6981


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2014)

I didn't think I would like Das Boat, with subtitles, but it was an excellent movie. Told from the Germans point of view. I saw it a long time ago and ready to see it again.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the recommend Pappy denise


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

I watched band of brothers on DVD today






tonite either the Pacific or das boot (the boat)


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> My favorite war movie is Otto Preminger's film, In Harm's Way.
> I love the all-star cast. John Wayne, Kirk Douglas, Patricia Neal, Paula Prentiss, Brandon De Wilde, Dana Andrews, Burgess Meredeth, Patrick O'Neal, Carroll O'Connor, Slim Pickens, George Kennedy, Larry Hagman, and Henry Fonda. The fine acting & good drama make it a classic movie I can watch over & over.
> 
> View attachment 6981



I agree. and its in my collection


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

Schindler's list. a true story


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 26, 2014)

I hate war and I generally dislike war movies.  

Last night I watched 12 years a Slave and it about broke my heart.  It took me 10 years to watch Schindler's list and I cried all through it.


----------



## Misty (May 26, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I watched band of brothers on DVD today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Loved "Band Of Brother's" kcvet, and was going to post it, but you beat me to it,   It was an Excellent mini-series.


----------



## Misty (May 26, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> I hate war and I generally dislike war movies.
> 
> Last night I watched 12 years a Slave and it about broke my heart. It took me 10 years to watch Schindler's list and I cried all through it.



I saw both of them too, Kim...and they both were heartbreaking. Really Excellent movies.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

I had "Hamburgher Hill" and "Saving Private Ryan" on VHS....I never got around to unwrapping those two.   "Gettysburg" was  OK, but had it's moments.  Just me, I guess.


----------



## DRK (May 26, 2014)

I will have to see if I can find *In Harm's Way              (1965), *I don't think I have seen it.


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

Misty said:


> I Loved "Band Of Brother's" kcvet, and was going to post it, but you beat me to it,   It was an Excellent mini-series.



Spielberg and Hanks are working on another one. called Masters of the air. about the 8th AF

story


----------



## kcvet (May 26, 2014)

DRK said:


> I will have to see if I can find *In Harm's Way              (1965), *I don't think I have seen it.



well that's what previews are for


----------



## Misty (May 26, 2014)

kcvet said:


> Spielberg and Hanks are working on another one. called Masters of the air. about the 8th AF
> 
> story



Thanks for the information, kcvet....will be looking forward to seeing it. Really horrible odds for the American Bomber crewmen....1 in 5 chances of surviving 25 missions.


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

Misty said:


> Thanks for the information, kcvet....will be looking forward to seeing it. Really horrible odds for the American Bomber crewmen....1 in 5 chances of surviving 25 missions.



they made a flick about that


----------



## Misty (May 27, 2014)

kcvet said:


> they made a flick about that



Thanks again, kcvet.....put it in my netflix queue and looking forward to seeing it. I really appreciate your recommendations.


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

Misty said:


> Thanks again, kcvet.....put it in my netflix queue and looking forward to seeing it. I really appreciate your recommendations.



check this one out to. i highly recommend it


----------



## Misty (May 27, 2014)

Thanks alot for the trailer, kcvet.  Had never heard of it before, and Thanks to you, I have another excellent movie to watch. The movie has won 7 academy awards.


----------



## DRK (May 27, 2014)

I watched *In Harm's Way              (1965) *last night. I was good, but a little too 60s-ish for me. John Wayne was great. 

I am leaving on a road trip for a few days, so I will be back on when I return. I may find time to check things out here, but probably not.


----------



## kcvet (May 27, 2014)

Misty said:


> Thanks alot for the trailer, kcvet.  Had never heard of it before, and Thanks to you, I have another excellent movie to watch. The movie has won 7 academy awards.









Harold Russell, who played Homer For this role received 2 Oscars, a Best Supporting and one for being an inspiration to all returning veterans. He is the only actor to receive 2 Oscars for the same role. actually he never had a day of professional actor training. 

bio link


----------



## Misty (May 27, 2014)

Very Interesting bio, kvet, and Thanks!  Quite an accomplishment to have never had acting experience and receiving an Oscar for Best Supporting actor and winning over  such first rate actors. Well deserved, that he received an Oscar for being such an inspiration. I liked his joke that he can do everything with his hooks, except pick up a dinner check. :lol: 

Like you, I look up all movies on IMDB.com....it's a great reference to check movie ratings by critics and viewers, info on actors and actresses etc. That's where I read about the movie winning 7 Oscars.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2014)

kcvet said:


> check this one out to. i highly recommend it



Just finished watching the movie, kcvet, and it was an excellent movie....Loved it! Thanks again for recommending it.


----------



## kcvet (May 30, 2014)

Misty said:


> Just finished watching the movie, kcvet, and it was an excellent movie....Loved it! Thanks again for recommending it.



:thumbsup1:


----------

